# Looking for good trainer in memphis,tn?



## chadwick

I was wondering if anyone could help located a good trainer in the memphis, north mississippi area. I am looking for someone who does advance obedience and schutzhund training.


----------



## Bama4us

Not sure, try a google search for it, if no one answers here. The closest place to me I've found for herding is in Olive Branch, Ms., but not sure on schutzhund. Closest to me is in Birmingham, AL.
Try here....
http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/mid_eastern.htm


----------



## bpeninger

*Dog Woods*

Dog Woods is an excellent training facility and they are on Germantown Rd in the Wolfchase area.

Dog Woods
Obedience & Agility
3041 N Germantown Rd
Bartlett, TN 38133
901-386-9900
Dog Woods

My Lizzie is going through their 3 week training camp and is also being trained as a service dog. The trainer is 2nd generation trainer and has worked with GSD's all of her life.

Hope this helps,


----------

